# Rear Deck Rattle



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a 14 Cruze with the Pioneer upgrade. Sounds great and have been happy with it for the past two years.

The issue I have is the rear deck rattles horribly.

What are you guys doing to remedy that issue?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Funny you mention this - my wife just mentioned that she has a rattle coming from the back of the car - which would likely mean the rear deck. I have yet to hear this rattle (I did not hear it yesterday while riding in the car).


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Put some putty or tape on the child seat mounts before you get too crazy. Those were the only source of noise on mine, minus the silly dash noise that needed putty.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

It's rattle is being caused by the bass from the pioneer system. I was thinking of removing the plastic cover and gluing some foam blocks to the bottom but not sure that would work. Hoping someone else has a workaround.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

No debris rattling around on the surface of the speaker?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> No debris rattling around on the surface of the speaker?


No, it's definitely being caused by the bass rattling it. It only happens with certain frequencies of bass.


----------

